# Beach driving anxiety



## Tim in Pa (Jul 30, 2014)

Ok I'm heading down to Frisco NC in the fall and for the first time have a capable vehicle a 2011 f150 , never drove on sand but lots of snow experience . I've read a lot of post on here about airing down to 20 psi ,and what gear to have like shovel,boards , traction mats(carpet) jack and tow strap if needed . Am I missing anything ? Like I stated I can drive in snow no problem is sand similar like start out and stop slow same with turning ? . One last question 4 high or low ? Put it in drive and go or manual mode in 2nd or whatever . 

Thanks , Tim


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I run between 17 and 20 pounds of air. 4 high. Stay in the ruts for the most part, they'll get smoother the further from the ramp you get... the bumps are from people not airing down. Start slow. I hardly use the brakes, just let off the gas. I wouldn't worry about carpet for traction. I have a piece of 3/4 plywood to put under a jack if needed. A shovel, a large plastic sand shovel works great and won't chip your paint if you do need to dig out. I typically always have a tow strap and jumper cables behind the seat, on and off the beach.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi, Equipment that Benji recomended is a must. They also are mandatory to have in most if not all states to drive on the beach. When you get your OSV permit it wii tell what you need to have. If you get stuck and don't have the equipment, besides a big towing bill, the DNR will give you a big ticket.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

If you are aired down to around 20 and your 4x4 works you will not have much trouble. I confess to not measuring the actual PSI, I just air down until the tire has developed a distinct belly. When I lived on the beach my tires remained aired down at all times so it is a compromise between safe driving on the road at 55 and on the beach.

Do not drive in the brown gravely sand near the water on incoming tide, as it may act like quicksand.

If the tide is coming in and you are in a low lying area, back up to high ground.

Know the tides, especially if your are by yourself somewhere.

If your vehicle does not have a lot of clearance, if your tires spin, get out and dig out where the bottom of your vehicle is on the sand. It only takes a few seconds to spin the tires and frame out your vehicle. This mostly happens to people who are not aired down.

Do not count on anyone helping you so bring everything mentioned above along with common sense.

If you encounter an area that looks real sketchy, back up and check it out on foot, water is the reason most folks get stuck.

Mechanical failure is also there. If at Hatteras just remember the name Jarvis Towing.

Everyone gets stuck sooner or later for some reason or another, if they say they never have or will, then simple things like corrosion on a 4x4 solenoid will put them in with the rest of us.

Low gear is fine.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Get a kinetic rope...........it will ease your mind.


----------



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

4 low , air down , start slow, stay away from water


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Your F150 will be fine. It is a great beach vehicle. You just need confidence and the only way to get it, is to do it. It has been said over and over, air down. You want those tires to balloon out on the bottom so you float over the sand vs digging in. 20 lbs. is the right starting point for your vehicle, and leave it in 4 wheel hi. When you go over the ramp get in the ruts and get your speed up to 10 mph and let off the gas. If you keep rolling for a couple of feet without touching the brake, your air pressure is fine. If you come to a sudden stop, let a couple more lbs. of air out and repeat the process until you keep rolling. I have had several F150’s and F 250’s over the years and never got stuck in one. I have also never had to drop into low range. I have only had to lower the pressure a couple of times in over 35 years and both times were in sugar sand. If you feel your wheels are starting to spin, keep you wheels straight and back up. If you do find your self bogging down and cant back up, let a couple more lbs of air out. My bet is you will be able to back up before you can go forward. You do not want to spin tires to the point you are throwing sand. As Garbo said, start digging before your frame touches the sand. If you bury yourself to the frame you will be stuck. Stay in the ruts as much as you can until you build your confidence. No sharp turns at speed…take slow gradual turns. Last don’t go over the hill (past the high tide mark) until you know what you are doing. I have seen more people get into trouble on the downside of the hill vs in flat sand. Air down and you will be fine.


----------



## Tim in Pa (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks all for the tips , yeah I'm sure it's like anything else sounds more difficult than what it is . So if you see a brown f150 this oct around frisco going too slow just pass me I'm sure I'll still be in pucker mode for the first day or two


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

All good tips. i'll throw a couple more. If i feel my wheels start to spin i let off the gas and back up a little. Also i always keep my front tires straight when i first start after being stopped. Only part that reminds me of snow is the ruts want to pull you in to them.


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

I keep my back wheels at 15 and the fronts at 18

I drive in 4hi

98Durango


----------



## Blueclaw (Nov 15, 2012)

I assume that you'll be using Ramp 49 in Frisco. Before heading back off the beach, study the ruts and the angle of approach that will put you going the least uphill. I run a 2018 Silverado, 20# air, 4WD high range, I like to stay in 2nd or 3rd gear at most. Speed limit on beach is 15 MPH. Always air down before you get to the ramp

Check your tow strap ends to make sure they will be compatible with tow point on your truck as well as that unknown point on another vehicle. Several weeks ago on Ocracoke, I had to pull someone out and an "assistant" on the scene wrapped the loop on my strap around the stuck vehicle's axle. That left me with a loop for the closed tow "hook" up front on mine. Good thing I had a large clevis to make the connection.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

The big things ,is air down, air down! I run my Jeep in 4hi , 2nd gear, ( auto trans), and 18 lbs in each tire. You can see the patern in all the replies. The big thing is to use common sence, think before doing something. It will come to you as it did to the rest of us. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Do not use 4 wheel low for any reason unless you want to burn up a transmission. 4wheel high and in Drive is sufficient.
Tow strap and a Clevis for your front hooks if they are actually loops. Hydraulic jack , board, SHOVEL, tire gauge. If you don't have a camper shell or any sort of weight in the bed of you truck air down to at least 18 in the rear. A battery operated compressor (cigarette lighter plug in) is something you should keep in your tool box also. If you have low profile tires stay off the beach. If you come to a stop and start spinning try backing out first. If it continues to spin STOP! Turn the truck off and dig out all four tires... 

If someone is passing in close proximity many times they will stop and pull you out depending on what they are driving and it's convenient. I know I will, if I'm on my truck. Have a tow strap ready.


----------



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

HMM I always used 4 wheel low but I'll try high gear next time.


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

Tim in Pa said:


> Ok I'm heading down to Frisco NC in the fall and for the first time have a capable vehicle a 2011 f150 , never drove on sand but lots of snow experience . I've read a lot of post on here about airing down to 20 psi ,and what gear to have like shovel,boards , traction mats(carpet) jack and tow strap if needed . Am I missing anything ? Like I stated I can drive in snow no problem is sand similar like start out and stop slow same with turning ? . One last question 4 high or low ? Put it in drive and go or manual mode in 2nd or whatever .
> 
> Thanks , Tim


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

When in doubt dig it out !!!


----------



## Tim in Pa (Jul 30, 2014)

What's considered low profile tires these days ? Mine has 275/65/18 all season treads (wrangler SRA) their pretty wide but not too low profile as I consider it .


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Tim in Pa said:


> What's considered low profile tires these days ? Mine has 275/65/18 all season treads (wrangler SRA) their pretty wide but not too low profile as I consider it .


You'll be ok.... Last May some yahoo from MD was out at The Point running those skinny tires you see on a Jacked Up 92 Chevy Caprice in Urban areas... Wasn't pretty and he chewed up the beach pretty good....


----------



## Tim in Pa (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you Sir


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Got a question for you guys. I'm driving a RAM 1500 with shell on the bed, racks up front and in the back. I usually back into the spot i am fishing. This year on ramp 38 it was really loose and the back was pointed down hill towards the water. I had a lot of trouble getting started. had to back up close to the wet sand and come out at an angle. Should i avoid parking on slopes? Should i pull into spots instead of backing in? Thanks


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Josh as long as you're aired down you'll be fine.... You're smart enough to stay out of wet sand... and even if you do have an issue 38 has so much traffic someone will pull you out. Spring of 2019 the red headed wonder kid and I got stuck on my F250 in really soft sand just off of 44 driving out on the beach before the inside road...Another truck came up with in a couple mins and pulled me right out before I could even make a phone call..... I like working out the back of my vehicles so I always back in.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks 2na. I like working out of the back too. 38 was a handful this spring for me. Deep and soft. Where is the best place to look for you the end of September when i get back down?


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

When I back in a place like that I make sure I come in straight so I have laid down a perfect set of tracks. Often I will immediately go back and forth a couple times to make my "tracks". Guess you might say packing it down a little. When I leave everyone better hold on. I don't screw around. Me getting down past that high tide line is a no no unless its a emergency. That downward slope as you said is trouble. I try my best to avoid them or at the least stay up of the beach more. This comes from a guy that made it over 40 years without being pulled out until THIS YEAR. It was stupidity on my part. Got stuck several times but jacked or dug my way out but not this year....


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

IMO if it’s a slope I park sideways.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

I like to park sideways when I can. I’ll back in when I’m I go to more crowded areas.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I used to try to steer my way while in the ruts. Now I just barely put my hands on the steering wheel and let the truck find the ruts on its own.


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

According to OffRoad magazine:
So should you be using high range or low range when driving in the sand? *The correct mode that you should be using is low range. This mode is the most beneficial when driving on surfaces such as soft sand and sand dunes. As soft sand terrain has less traction than normal roads, you want your wheels to be moving slower and granting you more torque. Low range is the optimal setting to achieve this result.* 

I use low gear in my RV when sand is "sugar sand"; very loose and torn up by countless drivers (ie: heading to the Point in Buxton). If sand is packed good from recent rain or running along the firm tideline, I'll switch to 4H. When in 4L, my transmission shifts very quickly where I'm in 2nd/3rd gears most of the time which avoids heating up transfer case/tranny. Again, every vehicle is unique and geared differently. My RV has 410 gears, so, moves out quickly and shifts quickly out of 1st gear.


----------

